# E93 detailing - Roof Tips and tricks?



## gpburdell (Sep 23, 2012)

Pretty soon I'll be claying and polishing my new-to-me E93 for the first time. I've searched (unsuccessfully) for answers to the following, sorry if I've missed something obvious.

How to handle the rubber seals between the roof panels and the painted plastic strips and channels underneath? Tape off the strips when using a DA polisher on the roof panels and avoided the rubber seals, or just polish right over them?

I'd think the former would be the "right" way to do it, but am curious to the experts thoughts.

Also, how about all the intricate curves on the nose; even 4" pads seems pretty big for those details. 

Thanks.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

gpburdell said:


> Pretty soon I'll be claying and polishing my new-to-me E93 for the first time. I've searched (unsuccessfully) for answers to the following, sorry if I've missed something obvious.
> 
> How to handle the rubber seals between the roof panels and the painted plastic strips and channels underneath? Tape off the strips when using a DA polisher on the roof panels and avoided the rubber seals, or just polish right over them?
> 
> ...


For the rubber seals are easy enough to clean after you polish but if you want to tape them off that's not a bad thing either.
To clean and condition rubber I use Poorboys World Trim Restore, works like a charm at removing wax / polish and conditions the rubber very well.

For the curved areas you can always do those by hand, I do all the time


----------



## gpburdell (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, finally had time to do the roof yesterday and taped the seams as I was doing a three step process with Meguiars's 105/205 then BlackFire. Taping worked well, though for just a polish/wax I'll likely skip taping.


----------

